# Посоветуйте грамотного врача в г.Тюмени



## 72tum (8 Сен 2016)

Доброго всем времени суток!

Посоветуйте пожалуйста грамотного врача невролога, остеопата в г. Тюмени.
Вот тема на мои жалобы https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25829/ 
Там же есть снимки.


----------



## 72tum (30 Ноя 2016)

183 просмотра данной темы но ни одного комментария... 

Хорошо, Тогда Буду Первым, Может Кому То Помогу. 

1) Самый Первый Специалист Которого Я Посетил Был Очеретин Иван Викторович, Врач Остеопат. 

Впечатления: Ну Что То Крутил, Хрустел Суставами, Может Все Делал По Уму, Первый Сеанс Длился Минут 30-35, Манипуляций Проводил Достаточно Много, После Процедуры Даже Был Уверен Что Будет Эффект, Вторая Процедура Была Через 3 Дня, Сама Процедура Длилась Минут 13-15, Все Мне Говорил Что У Тебя Ещё Проблема Усугубляется Из-За Сладкого (Читал На Форумах Что Он Это Говорит Абсолютно Всем). Когда Спросил После Второго Сеанса Сколько Еще Надо? Он Ответил Ещё 2-4, Надо Смотреть, Больше Я К Ниму Не Пошел, Внутри Он У Меня Не Вызвал Доверия. 

2) Второй Специалист Которого Я Посетил Был Ливерко Ефим Владимирович, Врач Невролог, Мануальный Терапевт. 

Впечатления: Мою Болезненную Точку Нашел Сразу ( Не Проводя Каких Либо Тестов) Пальцем Нащупал И Всё, Попросил Меня Лечь На Кушетку Боком И Одним Движением Он Мою Боль Снял И Я Был Ошеломлен Эффектом Но Увы Моя Боль Вернулась Через 30 Минут... 
Данный Врач Курирует Сборную России По Дзюдо, К Нему Обращаются Много Спортсменов Г. Тюмени. 
Мне Понравилась Что У Него Отсутствует Позиция По Выманиванию Денег, Он Мне Ставил Блокады С Гомеопатией (Сейчас Многие Начнут Говорить Что Это Бред Но Мы Же Сейчас Не Об Этом? ) И Он Мне Это Делал Абсолютно Бесплатно, Когда Дошли До Дипроспана, То Даже За Сам Препарат Он С Меня Денег Не Брал. 

Да Он Мне Не Помог, Так Как Я Хотел, Но Благодаря Ему Я Посетил Ревматолога, На Выявление Или Опровержения Ревматоидных Артритов, До Этого Мне Ни Кто На Это Не Намекал. 

Добродушный, Образованный, Вежливый Человек. Советую. 

3) Третий Специалист Которого Я Посетил Был Мерзляков Евгений Леонидович Врач Мануальной Терапии, Доктор Остеопатии. 

Впечатления: Пришел К Нему Он Посмотрел Снимки, Диагнозы Поморщился И Начал Меня Смотреть И Говорит Тебя Свернуло В Право, Надо Тебя Выпрямлять! Я Говорю Ну Делайте! Положил Меня На Кушетку И Начал Делать Манипуляции 50-70% Манипуляций Он Делал Как Первый Специалист У Которого Был Я. 
Боль После Сеанса У Меня Не Прошла, Он Сказал Что Отек Ещё Не Спал Поэтому Ещё И Болит, Спросил У Него Сколько Сеансов Мне Еще Нужно? Он Ответил Сходишь Ещё На Один Сеанс Но Не Ко Мне И Все. Я Его Спросил, А Если Не Поможет То Что Делать Потом? Он Начал Отшучиваться Мол А Зачем Я Тебя Тут Крутил Вертел, Просто Так Что-Ли!? !? ! Пройдет, Ты Не Один Такой! Потом Я  Снова Его Спросил А Если Вдруг Не Поможет Он Уже Так Сказать Начал Злиться Что Я Его Не Слышу. 

Сам Он Ведет Только Первичный Осмотр И Приём, А Дальше Он Направляет К Специалистам Из Своего Центра, Сам Он Не Ведет Лечение У Пациентов. 

В Г. Тюмени Он Считается "гуру" Остеопатии И У Всех На Слуху Он Как Самый-Самый И Только К Нему Нужно Идти. 

Мне Очень Не Нравиться Когда Задаешь Врачам Вопросы По Поводу Возможной Паталогии, Болезни, А Они В Ответ Говорят Чушь! Бред! А Вы Врач По Образованию!?, А Так Же Не Люблю Когда Отшучиваются С Ехидной Ухмылкой На Вопросы Больного, Да Я Делитант В Области Медицины, Но Я Задал Конструктивный Вопрос, А Вы Пожалуйста Дайте Мне Ответ На Него, Объясните "недалекому", Но Увы Этого Не Происходит, Самое Плохое Что Так Отшучиваются И Опытные Специалисты Чтоб Показать Какие Они "всезнающие Гуру" И "шарлатаны" Которые "нифига" Незнают И Не Могут Дать Грамотный И Точный Ответ На Заданный Им Вопрос... 



4) Четвертый Врач Прощенко Герман Анатольевич Врач Мануальной Терапии, Невролог. К Нему Меня Направил Мерзляков Е. л. 

Впечатления: Манипуляции Были Не Болезненные, Как И Других Врачей, Он Провел Диагностику И Сказал Что Справа Рефлексы Чуть Хуже Чем Слева. Заметил Что В Его Манипуляциях Было Намного Меньше Движений С Хрустом (Что Свойственно Остеопатам И Мануальным Терапевтам) После Процедуры Он Сказал Больше Ничего Делать Не Нужно И Чтоб Я Наблюдал За Ощущениям, Сказал 2 Дня Не Заниматься Спортом, А Потом Если Через 2 Недели Боли Не Уйдут То Записаться Снова К Нему И Продолжить Лечение. 

Спросил У Него А Какой У Меня Диагноз? А Он Ответил Что Остеопатия Не Ставит Диагноз, Он Сказал Что Врач Который Меня Осматривал Написал Смещение Таза (Или Что То Подобное, Я Непомню) И Вот Исходя Из Этого Я И Делал Процедуры. 

Ну Вот Как То Так, Прошло 2 Дня С Момента Последней Процедуры, Утром Так Же Тянет Поясницу Справа, Когда Сижу Бывает Нытье Или Жжение... 

Контакты Данных Специалистов Можно Легко Найти В Интернете, Если Смотрите Эту Тему Значит С Интернетом У Вас Все В Порядке))

Сам Не Избавился От Боли, Дак Может Кому То Помогу  В Выборе Специалиста. 
Всем Здоровья!


----------



## noice (4 Дек 2017)

@72tum, привет у меня такая же проблема как твои успехи?


----------

